# People...



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

READ THE RULES NikosCC has laid down for this area.

You have to know and understand them. This section isn't just a free for all....where you get a new signature every week, or every time a new GFX-maker comes through. 

I'm getting tired of seeing people just trying to sidestep his rules for this section.

He runs it. You follow HIS RULES.

*READ AND UNDERSTAND:*



NikosCC said:


> - You MUST have a Lifetime Premium, or Premium Membership to MMA Forum to even request a graphic.
> 
> - You must now wait *5 weeks* before requesting again.
> 
> ...


ALSO...*DO NOT PRIVATE MESSAGE* a new GFX-maker to make you a signature under our noses. You make a request thread for something new, and wait the alloted time frame. For instance, we have this new kid "Composure." Don't go PM'ing him about a signature if you don't have a request thread up. It's just bad etiquette, and these GFX guys need threads to keep track of their requests.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Sorry for filling requests that didn't follow these rules...I will be sure to make sure I only fill requests that follow the rules.

Sorry NikosCC


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I mean, people can still request nice signatures from our artists, but you just have to wait the correct time frame. And...it's not an issue of whether you recieve 6 sigs from your one thread, it's just the time between request threads. Know what I'm sayin'?

Don't worry people...we've got PLENTY of good GFX people who will help you out: 

- NikosCC
- plazzman
- Cochise
- mjbish23
- RVCA
- Composure
- Couchwarrior
- eric2004bc
- Blexxemen
- d3rkk

....so you'll probably more likely than not get a piece.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TB just to clairfy If I make a thread and then PM a GFX guy who I would like to personally make my Sig is that cool.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> TB just to clairfy If I make a thread and then PM a GFX guy who I would like to personally make my Sig is that cool.


Just if it's pertaining to your request. NOT if it's for 2 different pieces. ALSO...as long as you wait the selected time that CC set, then it's all good.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

And just to clarify for people who are slow like me, you have to wait 5 weeks between FULFILLED requests. I at first thought that was before "bumping" a thread to ask again. I asked for a new sig too soon and my thread was closed so I apologize :thumb02:


----------

